# Migration Business



## teabie (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi all!

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this question, but please let me know if it isn't.

I practised in Migration Law for 1.5 years before I went back to being a C-Suite Executive Assistant. I am currently working as a Legal & Compliance Administrator in an in-house team.

I am still pretty hung up on Migration Law. I have a practising certificate, and I'd like to venture out and start up a side hustle/business of doing migration work. I'm just not sure if I have enough experience, and I wonder how migration agents do this initially after their coursework or after graduation.

Should I go for a course? And do I just jump in? What if I have questions? When I was practising, my lawyers only provided me with lots of Partner and Visitor visas to do because I was the only female lawyer there. Do I look for a mentor to help with my questions when I have my own business?

I'm already freaking myself out without having done anything! Please tell me I am not the only one.


----------



## Kolembulo (Jun 19, 2020)

they often ask questions like should I do this or not. The answer is the same universal. you need to study the topic, understand the demand for the service, draw up a brief business plan and already understand whether you need it


----------

